# Urojet instillation



## skyesspot (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi, I think this is going to be an unlisted code, but wanted to see if anyone else has experience with this, and what codes you bill with.
_____________________________________________________________________
Solu-Cortef 100 mg in2 Uroject 10 mL each containing Lidocaine Hydrochloride Jelly USP, 2%  200 mg (20mg/mL) administered via urethra

Urethritis Treatment Order date:  11/21/12
Treatment 1 of 4 of treatments.

Medication preparation per protocol defined in UCSF Cancer Center Specific Procedure: Urologic Surgical Oncology Practice Steroid & Anesthetic Instillation into Urethra.
Under aseptic technique the Solu-Cortef 100 mg was mixed with the contents of 2 Uroject 10 mL each containing Lidocaine Hydrochloride Jelly USP, 2% 200 mg (20mg/mL). The mixture is drawn up into the 2 Uroject syringes, sterile cap applied and labeled as required.

Procedure was explained and patient positioned on exam table.

Urethra cleansed with Providone Iodine swabs
1st Urojet with Solu-Cortef & Lidocaine inserted into urethra and medication instilled
2nd Urojet with Solu-Cortef & Lidocaine inserted into urethra and medication instilled
Applied penile clamp.   
Patient held medication in urethra for 30 minutes.
Removed penile clamp 

Patient tolerated the procedure well

Post Procedure Pain Score assessed at 0 out of 10. 

Thank you for any input you may have.


----------

